# 1996 Maxima O2 Sensor



## CEB (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a 1996 Nissan Maxima SE. I had a diagnostic performed on it at Autozone because the Check Engine light is on. It showed: "PO136 Bank 1 Sensor 2". So I ordered the Sensor because a mechanically inclined family member agreed to install it for me. The part I ordered is a Bosch premium oxygen sensor #13783 (FOOE261247). 

However, I can't seem to get a sure answer as to which sensor to replace (I believe there are 3 on my vehicle?). The employee at Autozone tried researching it on his computer as well as in his auto manuals, but still couldn't say for sure which one is the culprit.

Would you know which sensor I need to replace and exactly where it is located in my '96 Maxima? And was I sold the correct part? Is this a job that can be handled by someone with extensive mechanical experience or do I need to bring it to Nissan (ugh)? I am grateful for any help you can provide me.


----------



## Hallboy73 (Jul 20, 2010)

I believe the sensor in B1 sensor 2 is the downstream sensor on the exhaust pipe furthest back. Bank 1 sensor 1 being the 1 the back side of the engine connected to the manifold.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's the rear oxygen sensor that screws into the back of the catalytic converter. B1= bank one, which is the bank that has cylinder #1. B2= bank 2, or the opposite bank from bank 1. S1 is the front or upstream sensor. S2 is the rear or downstream sensor. Since there is only one rear oxygen sensor, it will be listed as bank one.


----------

